# Firearms and Shooting > Reloading and Ballistics >  .270 Loads

## mcche171

Hi guys

Have finally run out of the old mans 30 year old 4895 powder I bought off him years back (he used to shoot competitive full bore) Now looking for a good load for my .270win. I will also take this opportunity to buy new projectiles too. I like the flat shooting 130 but have heard good things about 140s. Still have a tone of brass. 
So if anyone has any good combinations they wish to share?? 
Will be shooting it out of a Sako 85 Finnlight with a 22inch barrel and 1 in 10 twist. 
Cheers

----------


## Steveh054

I'm using AR2213sc 60gr and 130 projectile which shoots extremely well in my BSA Majestic this load is getting up there so I would suggest starting at arond 58gr AR2209 also works quite well in the 270. I have tried the 140gr proj with good success and they kill like lightning, my Sako loves them my BSA doesn't

----------


## mcche171

Sounds good. Might try loading up the AR2213 wth the 140s. Have read nothing but good reviews on them, and will be something to cross of the list. Thanks mate

----------


## puku

Im loading an A bolt in 270 win, let me go get my load book

----------


## puku

With AR2213sc powder and 130 grain Swift Scirocco II's I hit an accuracy node around 58gr, in fact 58-58.7gr (3 loads) went in the same hole.  Then again at 59.5gr which was *compressed*, I don't know about speed as I didn't chrony them.

With AR2209 and 130gr the load I settled on was 53.5gr, this shoots into 0.6" for 5rounds at 100m.
140 gr accubonds were tried also with AR2209 @51.6 gr with an OAL of 3.186" using RP brass.  Through the chrony they averaged 2750 fps, but only shot at 1" at 100m.

Like normal work up to any of these loads as some are quite strong

----------


## Munsey

2209 55 g 130 gr Sierra pro hunter  . Bullets generally touching on paper 100 mts . No balls ups on game yet ! , good clean kills . Put it this way have just  brought 200 projectiles which will last me  about 5 yrs  :Have A Nice Day:  I'm in ch ch pm me I'll give you a sample if you like ?

----------


## Shootm

When I had my Sako 270 I used 130gn Seirras pushed along my 57gns of 2213sc MV 3000fps 24" tube.
Wasn't a hot load but all shots touched at 100yds.

----------


## Brenick

Current load is 60gn of Vit N560 behind a 140gn accubond shot out of a 24" barrel. VERY happy with its performance.
Disclaimer....My load, my rifle, your own risk etc etc.
If you are after some really good bush hunting projectiles check out my trade me listing for 54 x 161gn Lapua Mega. Shoot well and would knock over the buffalo.

----------


## Grunta

Not too many people shoot these projectiles but I got put onto them and glad I did! 140gr Sierra Hollow Point Boat Tails with 58gr 2213sc @ a MV of 2840fps (22" barrel). Very accurate @ 100yds. No pint me telling you my OAL as you'll have to work your own, but mine are seated 10thou of the lands. I've also used 130gr sierra GK with 59.5gr of 2213sc. Great load also, never chrono'd that load though but imagine it was around the 2950fps mark. Sierra make great projectiles with great results, Unless your shooting out past 4/500yds I wouldn't get too hung up on the BC of a bullet. The 140gr HPBT I use is a shocket at around .370 from memory, but its an awesome pill.

G

----------


## Spanners

4895 is 2206h
I would have thought that was way too fast for 270
Mine didn't like 2213sc with 130 SST
Good with 2208 (slow) and 2209. 
2209 is my choice

----------


## KiwiinSeattle

I am also interested in .270 WIN reloading. Looking at bringing some brass and projectiles to NZ in December to get some instruction and tips from a cousin.

Not planning to invest too much $$ to start with as .270 WIN factory ammo is still readily available at a good price over here.

Has anyone used these Nosler Ballistic Tip bullets - seem to be reasonably priced at $20 per 50.

Nosler Ballistic Tip Hunting Bullets 270 Caliber (277 Diameter) 130 Grain Spitzer Box of 50


Nosler Ballistic Tip Hunting Bullets 270 Cal (277 Diameter) 130 Grain


INTENDED USE: Red deer at 50m - 200m in Southland.

----------


## mcche171

Thanks for the info guys. I will get some powder and work some loads up and let you know how i get on.

----------


## Uplandstalker

Reloader22 pushing a 140 SST at 3060fps. in a 22" 1-10 barrel. Intended for game 300-500 yards and steel to 800-900

I'll try and find the load data in the shed.

----------


## Danny

Seems the .270 130 sierra game king in front of 2213 is the ticket in my Sako 75. 
58.3grains. 
Three holes touching. (Sunday). 
Smacks deer and in my humble experience way better than GMX & SST. Accubond 140 out of my 7mm08 are also decent slugs. Deer though, drop when any decent stone hits accurately and square.

----------


## Gibo

All this has me thinking.......

So I have lots of this brass at home for .277

Norma 
Winchester
Hornady
Federal
Highland (whatever brass that is)

Of these which should I use IF I start reloading.......getting more and more interested  :Have A Nice Day: 

note these are all fired once factory ammo brass

----------


## Bryan

Norma, no competition.

----------


## Gibo

> Norma, no competition.


cheers

----------


## Bryan

I use federal in my .270win only because i had 400 pieces of it from when I used factory ammo in my previous rifle. Its fine but no where near as nice as Norma which I use in two other rifles, and love it.

Winchester & Highland I found to be very inconsistent (not as bad as Remington though).

Hornady is nice brass but I bloody hate the stupid recessed step they have around their primer pockets, I have crushed soo many primers when trying to seat them as they catch on the sharp edge. (using both hand priming tool or the press).

----------


## Gibo

> I use federal in my .270win only because i had 400 pieces of it from when I used factory ammo in my previous rifle. Its fine but no where near as nice as Norma which I use in two other rifles, and love it.
> 
> Winchester & Highland I found to be very inconsistent (not as bad as Remington though).
> 
> Hornady is nice brass but I bloody hate the stupid recessed step they have around their primer pockets, I have crushed soo many primers when trying to seat them as they catch on the sharp edge. (using both hand priming tool or the press).


Thanks Bryan.

My mates have the presses etc......I am being stuborn and holding off getting dies etc.........it's getting harder each day!!

----------


## Bryan

You can buy a set of dies for the price of a quality box of ammo. Just do it, especially if you have access to all the gear to use for free. Once you get into it you will kick yourself for not getting into it sooner.

I have had very good success/accuracy with 130gr Nosler Accubonds & AR2209, 130gr Sierra Gamekings & RL-22.

----------


## Gibo

> You can buy a set of dies for the price of a quality box of ammo. Just do it, especially if you have access to all the gear to use for free. Once you get into it you will kick yourself for not getting into it sooner.
> 
> I have had very good success/accuracy with 130gr Nosler Accubonds & AR2209, 130gr Sierra Gamekings & RL-22.


Yeah its only a matter of weeks I think  :Wink: 

Success as in dead animals? I dont care much for paper I am however keen on a good projectile for 5 - 500 yards on deer.

----------


## Bryan

Both paper and animals on the ground. 

My main load is the 130gr Accubond going 3060fps out the barrel with very good accuracy. I have shot Tahr, Reds (hinds & Stags in Roar), Fallow, Goats, Pigs, bunnies  :Psmiley:  from 20 yards to 350 yards and every one has been a boom...flop. 

I worked up a load with the Gamekings for a more cost effective option and get exceptional accuracy with RL-22 albeit at the cost of some speed. Only shot fallow with those and they performed very well. Will stick with the AB's for a while longer as they do so well & I have a fair few 100's of them.  :Thumbsup: 

Plenty of other options as well: 140gr Hornady SST, new 150gr LR Accubond, Bergers, etc.

----------


## Gibo

> Both paper and animals on the ground. 
> 
> My main load is the 130gr Accubond going 3060fps out the barrel with very good accuracy. I have shot Tahr, Reds (hinds & Stags in Roar), Fallow, Goats, Pigs, bunnies  from 20 yards to 350 yards and every one has been a boom...flop. 
> 
> I worked up a load with the Gamekings for a more cost effective option and get exceptional accuracy with RL-22 albeit at the cost of some speed. Only shot fallow with those and they performed very well. Will stick with the AB's for a while longer as they do so well & I have a fair few 100's of them. 
> 
> Plenty of other options as well: 140gr Hornady SST, new 150gr LR Accubond, Bergers, etc.


Nice thanks Bryan. Wont be long now.......new scope in the post and soon to be die's, powder, projectiles and primers  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Bryan

> Nice thanks Bryan. Wont be long now.......new scope in the post and soon to be die's, powder, projectiles and primers


Atta boy!  :Cool:

----------


## dogmatix

Yeah, I also used 2213sc with 130gn Sierra Gamekings in my 75 Finnlight. Was a warm load, over 3100fps.
Gone to 150gn SSTs though now.

----------


## Nana The Flats

I use 52g of 2209 with 140g sst they are doing 2750fps. Work wonders on red deer.

----------


## Shearer

Norma

----------


## Gibo

Just scored my dies etc.
Grabbed some 140grn accubonds.
Hoping someone may have a starting load for this pill with one of these powders, N560 ar2213sc or ar2225. 

Cheers

----------


## 6mm ackley

AR 2213sc in my savage 59.0g with a 140g SST doing 2950 out of a 22in barrel shoots 1  inch @200  :Thumbsup:

----------


## ebf

> Hornady is nice brass but I bloody hate the stupid recessed step they have around their primer pockets, I have crushed soo many primers when trying to seat them as they catch on the sharp edge. (using both hand priming tool or the press).


 @Bryan - That sounds like primer crimp... Is it military brass ? You can either ream it or swage it. A cheap-and-nasty solution is just to use the Lee chamfer tool to cut away the crimp.

----------


## Bryan

No military crimp ebf. Its hornady custom brass and its non military calibres im loading.  Just a 90 degree sharp outer edge on the outside of the primer pocket. Most other brass I use has a curved/chamfered edge and the primers slip in nicely. 

Sent from my GT-I8190T using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

Just bought some primers, could only get winchester. They are the gold ones, please tell me these arnt the ones blowing out? 
Safe to use or order some Russian ones from reloaders? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free

----------


## Gibo

> No military crimp ebf. Its hornady custom brass and its non military calibres im loading.  Just a 90 degree sharp outer edge on the outside of the primer pocket. Most other brass I use has a curved/chamfered edge and the primers slip in nicely. 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190T using Tapatalk


Will take a look at my hornady brass tonight, have norma so they are only back up brass


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free

----------


## Shearer

> Just bought some primers, could only get winchester. They are the gold ones, please tell me these arnt the ones blowing out? 
> Safe to use or order some Russian ones from reloaders? 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


Take them back before you go marking your bolt face.

----------


## Gibo

> Take them back before you go marking your bolt face.


Serious? Or are you fn with me  :Grin:

----------


## Shearer

> Serious? Or are you fn with me


I had two batches of Winchester primers ( the brass ones) in two calibres blow out. Neither were hot loads.
Just my experience. Not dangerous,  just messes up your bolt face. 
See the seperate thread on Winchester primers.

----------


## kiwi39

> Thanks Bryan.
> 
> My mates have the presses etc......I am being stuborn and holding off getting dies etc.........it's getting harder each day!!


The more experience you can build within reason before buying your own gear, the less you will end up spending, and the more "fit for YOUR purpose" the gear you ultimately buy will be. 

I've said it before ... most of us in this game have got  garages full of expensive gear (not limited to hunting / guns / reloading ) which is not really what you ultimately want / need 

So keep being stubborn ... for A WHILE .. 

Like most teens you'll probably get the boot sooner or later  :Thumbsup: 

Tim

----------


## Gibo

> The more experience you can build within reason before buying your own gear, the less you will end up spending, and the more "fit for YOUR purpose" the gear you ultimately buy will be. 
> 
> I've said it before ... most of us in this game have got  garages full of expensive gear (not limited to hunting / guns / reloading ) which is not really what you ultimately want / need 
> 
> So keep being stubborn ... for A WHILE .. 
> 
> Like most teens you'll probably get the boot sooner or later 
> 
> Tim


Good advice and love how you call me a teen :Grin:

----------


## kiwi39

"teen" in the reloading sense ... ONLY !!!  :Wink:

----------


## Gibo

> "teen" in the reloading sense ... ONLY !!!


Ha ha ha damn it i felt young again!!

Next question, am i suposed to have been sold magnum primers?

----------


## kiwi39

> Ha ha ha damn it i felt young again!!
> 
> Next question, am i suposed to have been sold magnum primers?
> 
> Attachment 19018


I got given a tray of those (winchester LR Magnum)  when I bought my reloading gear off some guy in Blenheim ... Never used them ... 

anyone out there want them ?

----------


## Shearer

> Ha ha ha damn it i felt young again!!
> 
> Next question, am i suposed to have been sold magnum primers?
> 
> Attachment 19018


Not if they knew you were loading for the 270win. Probably all they had.
I haven't had any experience with those.

----------


## Gibo

> Not if they knew you were loading for the 270win. Probably all they had.
> I haven't had any experience with those.


I'll go back........why do i decide to start when primers are skint!!!

----------


## Grunta

Some guys will have no issue using magnum primers but I personally wouldn't.

----------


## veitnamcam

I use magnum primers in my Barnes load 308.

----------


## Gibo

Wil take em back. Might just get my cash back and look for other options.......cant ruin my first reloading experience with a fucked bolt face!!! Might put me off  :Wink:

----------


## Kiwi Greg

> I had two batches of Winchester primers ( the brass ones) in two calibres blow out. Neither were hot loads.
> Just my experience. *Not dangerous*,  just messes up your bolt face. 
> See the seperate thread on Winchester primers.


Another mate recently had three out of 100 let go in his Rem 700 5R 308, a few bits of shit hit his face, so *without glasses they are definitely dangerous.....*

He was pretty pissed off, with both the Winchester primers & himself, especially after I told him not to use them....

Not much damage to the bolt face compared to others I have seen, but still visible damage none the less that degrades the value of his very nice rifle.... 

Nothing wrong with using magnum primers, if you have an existing load with standard primers it pays to back off a grain or so & work back up again.

I won't load any Winchester primers after seeing all the damage they have caused...

----------


## Gibo

> Another mate recently had three out of 100 let go in his Rem 700 5R 308, a few bits of shit hit his face, so *without glasses they are definitely dangerous.....*
> 
> He was pretty pissed off, with both the Winchester primers & himself, especially after I told him not to use them....
> 
> Not much damage to the bolt face compared to others I have seen, but still visible damage none the less that degrades the value of his very nice rifle.... 
> 
> Nothing wrong with using magnum primers, if you have an existing load with standard primers it pays to back off a grain or so & work back up again.
> 
> I won't load any Winchester primers after seeing all the damage they have caused...


Nail in the coffin!! They are going back, thanks Greg.

----------


## Gibo

Picked up some ar2209 today to push the 140 accubonds . Going to do up some loads to do a ocw test. Thanks @ebf and @kiwi39

----------


## kiwi39

Nice one  :Thumbsup:  

Hope it goes well. Good luck ... 

Remember to try and shoot off a bag if possible - you're testing the loads, not testing your shooting ability ...

----------


## Gibo

> Nice one  
> 
> Hope it goes well. Good luck ... 
> 
> Remember to try and shoot off a bag if possible - you're testing the loads, not testing your shooting ability ...


Rodgee, got front and back  :Wink:

----------


## Scrub Diver

Anyone shoot lighter weight projectiles? Like 100-120gr?

----------


## hunter308

@Gibo if you are going to be near Te Awamutu at any stage I got a part box of federal 210 match primers you can have all you need to do is come pick them up.

----------


## Gibo

> @Gibo if you are going to be near Te Awamutu at any stage I got a part box of federal 210 match primers you can have all you need to do is come pick them up.


That would be mint! Cant imagine when I could get there though  :Sad:

----------


## Gibo

Finally got to try my first batch of reloads. I did cheat the ocw test a bit sorry  @kiwi39. I counlnt bring myself to shoot 33 rounds so made 18 in .5 grain increments. Shot the best group i have ever so to say im wrapped is an understatement. 
Happy with my shooting and cant believe how mush a little powder changes shit.
51.5 it is  :Grin:

----------


## Toby

Nice shooting on number 5 Gibo!¡! Almost takes away the shame of owning a poo70. Almost  :Psmiley:   :Psmiley:   :Grin:

----------


## Gibo

Yeah mate itl do though  :Have A Nice Day:  kills shit so no point changing for changes sake

----------


## veitnamcam

hook line and sinker :thumbup: :Cool:

----------


## Gibo

> hook line and sinker :thumbup:


Yeah im fucked mate, hanging out for more already

----------


## kiwi39

> Finally got to try my first batch of reloads. I did cheat the ocw test a bit sorry  @kiwi39. I counlnt bring myself to shoot 33 rounds so made 18 in .5 grain increments. Shot the best group i have ever so to say im wrapped is an understatement. 
> Happy with my shooting and cant believe how mush a little powder changes shit.
> 51.5 it is  
> Attachment 20521
> Attachment 20520


Nice target. What font did you use for the powder weights ? Looks cool  :Thumbsup: 

OCW is what you make of it ... And you've done bloody well, so success I'd say, without shooting all that extra powder...

You'd be pretty pleased with that for a first crack, ay ?

Tim

----------


## kiwi39

> hook line and sinker :thumbup:


Chalk another pills and powder cult member 

 :Thumbsup:  


Tim

----------


## Gibo

> Nice target. What font did you use for the powder weights ? Looks cool 
> 
> OCW is what you make of it ... And you've done bloody well, so success I'd say, without shooting all that extra powder...
> 
> You'd be pretty pleased with that for a first crack, ay ?
> 
> Tim


Ha Ha cheeky bugger!! I printed that one before I got the non PDF.
The font is called 'fuck yeah!'
Yeah stoked mate. I loaded up 9 more of 51.5 grn so at least if i go for a deersie I know im in with a chance. After the 1st 3 I dropped my poi by 2MOA as it was not the height I wanted. I also moved it 1MOA left after the rest so should be about bang on for 200. Will be tested though to be sure. Just need a crony now and then I can make a droppy :Grin: 

Question: The crown on my rifle is now filthy with black residue, never had that issue with factory loads. Is this normal and what will get it off? Hoppers didnt.

----------


## kiwi39

Boretech carbon remover :

http://www.reloaders.co.nz/index.php...roduct_id=2059

Run a wet patch thru with this stuff on it and you will be amazed what comes out.. 

I use 2 wet ptaches, wet the brush and scrub it, then another wet patch. The dry ones.. Then an oily patch and a dry patch...

Some guys leave the oil in there

Tim

----------


## Gibo

Cheers Tim

----------


## dogmatix

Good to see another reloading 'addict'.

 :Grin:

----------


## Puffin

Any .270 users tried 110gr on red deer ?   Looking to load up some reduced loads for a youngster that still do the business for shooting in close and would be very interested to hear how the Sierra Pro Hunter in this weight performs at 2200-2500 ft/sec ?

----------


## dogmatix

At close range with the 110gn pills in .270 you will be shooting more like 3200-3400fps.

----------


## veitnamcam

> At close range with the 110gn pills in .270 you will be shooting more like 3200-3400fps.


he did say at reduced loads

----------


## Puffin

Yes, muzzle at 2500, impact 2500 down to say 2200 ft/sec.

----------

